# how to add a affix to your dogs kennel name



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

I have just put in for my kennel name and would like to know how to put in for a affix on Alaska and Kai's kennel name...is it possible? Obviously once I have the kennel name.
Thanks.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

You need to ask for a form from the KC (form 8, I believe). It costs around £8 per dog, but wait until you have the affix and the 1 month published on the website timeframe has passed. Your affix could be contested, so don't get your hopes up.

I believe there are other restrictions, which are spelled out on the form.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

good luck with your affix!
You get forms to add the kennel affix to your dogs names when your affix is accepted 

Took me months to make one that the KC would accept


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Starlite said:


> good luck with your affix!
> You get forms to add the kennel affix to your dogs names when your affix is accepted
> 
> Took me months to make one that the KC would accept


Did they pick one of the 6 you first put in? A friend of mine said it took her months too. :scared:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

You'll be able to add your kennel name to the end of your dogs' names, it's slightly confusing, as the kennel 'affix' usually goes at the beginning, which is usually the 'prefix', I know the kennel club recently clarified their website regarding this, and now refer to it as a kennel name I think? Anyway, just as an example, my bitch is Chapelrose Lala Tau of Tarimoor, my kennel name is Tarimoor (also my business name).

As far as kennel names go, make sure you enter six you'd be happy having as your name, I know a few people who have ended up with names they really aren't that keen on, simply because they couldn't be bothered to think of six they'd really like. I think I got my third choice out of six. And then once they've given you a kennel name, you still have to wait and bite your finger nails in case anyone objects.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

providing you haven't got your stud book number with either of them then you can add your affix to their registered name

can you not do it online yet?


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

dexter said:


> providing you haven't got your stud book number with either of them then you can add your affix to their registered name
> 
> can you not do it online yet?


Unfortunately not for some odd reason.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I have just put in for my kennel name and would like to know how to put in for a affix on Alaska and Kai's kennel name...is it possible? Obviously once I have the kennel name.
> Thanks.


There's a simple way of checking if your desired affix is available. Go to the dog name checker here which is really for checking prospective puppy names:

Dog Name Check â¢ The Kennel Club

The breed you pick isn't important. When you click on one it will present you with two boxes on the page. One is the kennel name which you can put anything in the other is for the puppy name. Put your affix in this one and if it conflicts with an existing affix it will tell you.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Did they pick one of the 6 you first put in? A friend of mine said it took her months too. :scared:


nah 3rd time lucky 

I wanted "Starlight" but apparently it was too close to Starline so i did it in Latin.
You can get practically anything you want if you change it into Latin and you can pretend its very fancy 

*You can do it online,* that's what I did

The Kennel Club | Kennel Names


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I got my first choice 

I have heard of lots of people having trouble finding a name that is OK.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

I got mine on my first try but I have to say it took me 5 years to work one out and then it was the most obvious... all the double and triple letters in my full name SPEARHIL... not bad for gundogs and suits me to a t :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We took out our affix at Crufts one year although we had to still wait until a month after it had been in the Kennel Gazzette they more or less told us that it would be ok.

I do know people that have had to try loads of names before they got what they wanted.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> There's a simple way of checking if your desired affix is available. Go to the dog name checker here which is really for checking prospective puppy names:
> 
> Dog Name Check â¢ The Kennel Club
> 
> The breed you pick isn't important. When you click on one it will present you with two boxes on the page. One is the kennel name which you can put anything in the other is for the puppy name. Put your affix in this one and if it conflicts with an existing affix it will tell you.


Unfortunately, this method is far from foolproof as I discovered when naming my last litter (viz a viz - applies similarly for kennel names and puppy names)

====================

The granting of the kennel name is generally very quick - but you have to wait for the next publication of the KC Gazette and then four weeks from that date in case someone objects.

Mine did get objected to (it already belonged to someone and the KC issued it to me in error) - it took me ages to find something else - in the end I rang them with a list of names and we worked down them until I got something they agreed on - I wasn't overly keen on mine to start with, but it has grown on me.

==================================

As others have said, you can't add the kennel name if the dog has it's stud book number  you can add it on the end of use a mix of adjoining names such as 'with', 'at', 'for', 'von', etc

Bear in mind when applying for a kennel name that when you come to register a litter - you have a maximum of 24 letters you can use (excluding spaces) and naming litters with a limited number of characters can be a real nightmare


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Unfortunately, this method is far from foolproof as I discovered when naming my last litter (viz a viz - applies similarly for kennel names and puppy names)
> 
> ====================
> 
> ...


yes, I have noticed issues with puppies also. In fact there are several duplicate names in my breed, but never with the name checker identifying kennel names.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> yes, I have noticed issues with puppies also. In fact there are several duplicate names in my breed, but never with the name checker identifying kennel names.


What they don't tell you is the dog and kennel names are intertwined - with no seeming consisteny on what will be permitted. A friend has a dog with no KC affix - she wanted part of his name as her kennel name, but the KC wouldn't allow it - another friend did something very similar (but two words instead of one, and it was granted).

There is no issue with duplicating dog names, because so long as they include a kennel name, the dogs name will always be unique 

On my last litter, one of my pups names was thrown back to me because there was a kennel name which was very similar - I spend weeks getting the theme and names right for a litter - took me ages to come up with an alternative - and then did I realise I now have a "Hope" and a "Dream" - DOH - no - not until the names were confirmed :lol:

The Kennel name checker also is unlikely to detect phonetic similarities in names - as I discovered to my cost, having been granted a kennel name and then had it taken away from me 

KC awarded names can and are re-used between breeds


----------

